# Shimano Baitrunner Long Cast oder  Daiwa Infinity IF-X BRA 5500



## Carpfisher86 (15. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin neu hier und kenne mich hier noch nicht so aus.
Die Fragestellung ist ja schon mit der Titelüberschrift gestellt. Ich will mir in nächster Zeit 3 neue Rollen zum Karpfenangeln zulegen und und will mir entweder die Shimano Baitrunner Long Cast oder die Daiwa Infinity BRA 5500 kaufen. Mir gefallen beide Rollen sehr gut und ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden welche ich nehmen soll ;+ . Ich weiß es sind schon so einige threads hier im Umlauf, die sich mit dem Thema beschäftigen, leider konnte ich mir dennoch kein genaues Bild machen|rolleyes. 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und mir meine Entscheidung erleichtern.

Im voraus schon mal vielen Dank

mfg


----------



## gringo92 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Shimano Baitrunner Long Cast oder  Daiwa Infinity IF-X BRA 5500*

Hi ich hätte die Shimano BBLC genommen die bekommste schon für 130 euro und es ist eine tolle rolle ich kenne viele Leute die diese Rollen fischen und zufrieden damit sind .


----------



## Carpfisher86 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Shimano Baitrunner Long Cast oder  Daiwa Infinity IF-X BRA 5500*

Hallo,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Du hast Recht die Baitrunner ist ein gutes Stück günstiger als die von Daiwa. Wenn man jedoch bedenkt, dass bei der Baitrunner keine Ersatz-Spule dabei ist und die Daiwas haben eine dabei,finde ich sieht die Sache wieder anders aus. Denn die E-Spule einer Long Cast kostet um die 60€ zzgl. Versand.
Naja mal schauen was so die anderen hier im Forum meinen.

Ach noch was (Gringo92), was würdest du mir empfehlen wenn jetzt Geld keine soo große Rolle spielen würdet ? Ist zwar bei mir nicht der Fall aber trotzdem.
mfg


----------



## PROLOGIC (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Shimano Baitrunner Long Cast oder  Daiwa Infinity IF-X BRA 5500*

Hi,

ich würd auch die LC nehmen. Besseres Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis als die Infinity, find ich zumindest. Die Infinity ist schon auch geil, aber wenn du ein paar gute Angebote für 3 Stück + E-Spulen (wenn du überhaupt welche brauchst) einholst kommst du sicher billiger weg als mit der Infinity. Musst halt ein bischen handeln.

Hab mal gehört dass sich bei der Infinity der Freilauf mit der Zeit nicht mehr regeln lässt, weiß aber nicht was da dran ist.

Die LC fisch ich selber und bin überzeugt, klar das hohe Gewicht, aber mich persönlich störts nicht wirklich.

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## Carpkiller07 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Shimano Baitrunner Long Cast oder  Daiwa Infinity IF-X BRA 5500*

Kann dir auch nur die LC´s empfelen habe mir letztens auch 2 Stück gekauft und kann nur gutes sagen,ist die beste Rolle die ich je hatte#6


----------



## badbrain (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Shimano Baitrunner Long Cast oder  Daiwa Infinity IF-X BRA 5500*

moin, moin,
habe mir auch die LC zugelegt, super rolle.
der verkäufer hat mir von einer daiwa abgeraten, da die schnurverlegung nicht so toll sein soll, ob er recht hat weiß ich nicht, aber ich bin voll und ganz zufrieden !


----------



## PROLOGIC (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Shimano Baitrunner Long Cast oder  Daiwa Infinity IF-X BRA 5500*

Ha ha,

genau aus dem gleichen Grund hat mir einer meiner Händler von der Shimano abgeraten.

Könnte was damit zu tun haben dass er Daiwa-Händler ist und von Shimano gar nix im Shop hat.

Ist deiner zufällig Shimano-Händler:q

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## MrTom (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Shimano Baitrunner Long Cast oder  Daiwa Infinity IF-X BRA 5500*



> der verkäufer hat mir von einer daiwa abgeraten, da die schnurverlegung nicht so toll sein soll


Sicher, und die Erde ist eine Scheibe:q
Hab schon einige LCs in der Hand gehabt und die Schnur lag immer astrein#6

mfg Thomas


----------



## badbrain (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Shimano Baitrunner Long Cast oder  Daiwa Infinity IF-X BRA 5500*

das ist richtig, die haben auffallend viel von shimano,
besonders was ruten angeht.|uhoh:
aber nichts desto trotz bin ich mit der LC total zufrieden, 
und die schnurverlegung ist auch super.#6


----------



## Karpfenonda (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Shimano Baitrunner Long Cast oder  Daiwa Infinity IF-X BRA 5500*



gringo92 schrieb:


> Hi ich hätte die Shimano BBLC genommen die bekommste schon für 130 euro und es ist eine tolle rolle ich kenne viele Leute die diese Rollen fischen und zufrieden damit sind .


 

Hallo.
Wo gibts denn die Long Cast um 130,-- Euro.

Ich such nämlich eine um den Preis.
Gruß
Andi


----------



## Carpfisher86 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Shimano Baitrunner Long Cast oder  Daiwa Infinity IF-X BRA 5500*

Hallo Leute,#h

Vielen Dank für eure schnellen und zahlreichen Antworten :m. Welche Rolle ich nehmen soll, ist bis jetzt ja absolut eindeutig. Trotzdem wäre ich für noch weitere Erfahrungsberichte oder Testberichte von euch sehr dankbar.
Je mehr desto besser :m.

mfg


----------



## badbrain (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Shimano Baitrunner Long Cast oder  Daiwa Infinity IF-X BRA 5500*



Karpfenonda schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Wo gibts denn die Long Cast um 130,-- Euro.
> 
> Ich such nämlich eine um den Preis.
> ...




moin andi,

askari hat in der juli-ausgabe des blinkers die LC mit 135.95€
beworben. solltest du den blinker nicht haben, hier die die askari-bestell-hotline: 02591-95050 oder fax 95025. bestell-nr:066272.71.071, zzgl. 5,95€ versand, so lange der vorrat reicht. viel erfolg #h


----------



## Karpfenonda (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Shimano Baitrunner Long Cast oder  Daiwa Infinity IF-X BRA 5500*



badbrain schrieb:


> moin andi,
> 
> askari hat in der juli-ausgabe des blinkers die LC mit 135.95€
> beworben. solltest du den blinker nicht haben, hier die die askari-bestell-hotline: 02591-95050 oder fax 95025. bestell-nr:066272.71.071, zzgl. 5,95€ versand, so lange der vorrat reicht. viel erfolg #h


 
Hallo badbrain!
Danke für die Info.
Da werd ich ja gleich morgen früh mein Glück versuchen.

Viele Grüße
Andi


----------

